# Trivia 5/8



## luckytrim (May 8, 2018)

trivia 5/8
DID YOU KNOW...
One billion people worldwide do not have access to safe  drinking water.

1. Where is the World Series of Poker held ?
2. Name the two inventors involved in the "War of the  Currents"...
3. In the film "Death Becomes Her", Goldie Hawn's character  Helen took the
youth potion on October 26th 1985. In what other film is this  date key?
4. In a family situation, what does distaff side refer  to?
5.  In the United States, what do the initials FDIC stand  for?
6. How much of a jellyfish is made up of water?
  a. - 80%
  b. - 85%
  c. - 90%
  d. - 95%
7. What rock and roll group had hit record albums called  "Business as 
Usual"(1981), "Cargo"(1983), and "Two  Hearts"(1985)?
  a. - Metallica
  b. - Milli Vanilli
  c. - Motley Crue
  d. - Men at Work
8. On "Cheers" what what Sam's nickname when he was a closer  for the Sox ?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
"Head Cheese" is made from the head of a calf or  pig.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Las Vegas
2. Thomas Edison and Nikola Tesla
3. "Back to the Future"  (Marty McFly travels back in time  from October 26th
1985 to November 5th 1955)
4. The female members of the family
5. Federal Deposit Insurance Corporation
6. - d
7. - d
8. Mayday Malone

TRUTH !!
Head cheese or brawn is a cold cut that originated in Europe.  A version
pickled with vinegar is known as souse. Head cheese is not a  dairy cheese,
but a terrine or meat jelly made with flesh from the head of a  calf or pig,
or less commonly a sheep or cow, and often set in aspic. The  parts of the
head used vary, but the brain, eyes, and ears are usually  removed.


----------

